# DOGGCRAPP Training



## brundel (Mar 11, 2012)

Im a big fan of DC training.
Partly because its a much needed break from the norm after decades of relatively regular training.
I do seem to grow faster using DC principals.
I certainly get stronger overall.

For you guys who also use DC, post up some favorite exercises and splits.

Im getting ready to start another blast tomorrow and I need to design my workouts.
They key of course is to use exercises that I can progressively get stronger at.
Im gonna use deads and squats and flat DB press.
Also I make sure to include rear delts.

What are some of your favorite exercises?


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for mentioning DC training. I had no idea what it was, still reading up on it.

So far, the core principles seem to be:
-Minimum work (not effort, WORK) needed to a) elicit a growth response, and b) get a good pump
-Use of the pump to aid in fascia stretching
-Measurable progress with either weight or reps.

The minimum work aspect is, I think, the real heart of it. Looks like it's meant to leave your joints _fairly_ intact since it's a 7RM weight, leaves a fair amount of glycogen in the muscle since it's only one rest-pause set, and the glycogen keeps things hydrated and the muscle at its largest, plus provides energy for growth, yet the rest-pause aspect keeps the effort really high, without hitting the nervous system as hard as say a 5x5.

I'm trying to figure out why flat bench isn't on the list of preferred exercises. I can understand why there are no unilateral exercises, like DB rows, but I don't get why incline and decline bench are OK, but flat bench isn't.

Still reading, and holy cow there's a lot of feedback out there about it.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 12, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> Thanks for mentioning DC training. I had no idea what it was, still reading up on it.
> 
> So far, the core principles seem to be:
> -Minimum work (not effort, WORK) needed to a) elicit a growth response, and b) get a good pump *The pump is not part of the training*
> ...



I added some info in bold above.

There is no such thing as minimum work in DC. There are less total work sets but the work is intense. It is also not one rest pause set, it is 3 rest pause sets total for those bodyparts that are not straightsetted. And the comment about it not hitting the CNS as hard as a 5x5 is absurd, if you have never done DC you have no clue the toll it can take on the CNS.

Read more, you don't have a clue. I'm not trying to be an ass, but you are speaking on something you know absolutely nothing about.


----------



## brundel (Mar 12, 2012)

Yah brother. Before you start a DC program make sure you fully understand the principals.
Youll be overtrained or disappointed with the results.
There are strict guidelines.
The PUMP is totally NOT what its about. Its the total opposite.

A Load of Doggcrapp: Is Dante Trudel's Doggcrapp Training System The Next Big Thing In Bodybuilding? | SimplyShredded.com

The key is all out...everything in...no holds barred for one set.
May take a few warm ups to get there especially if your strong.

Its about more rest and recovery periods annually makes for more muscle accrued annually.
High protein diet.

The training is more frequent per BP but less overall volume.

Read the link I posted.
There is another good one at Tnation if you just google DOGGCRAPP.

NOTHING has done more for my strength


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 12, 2012)

Go to intensemuscle.com, Dante posts there and go to the Pound Puppy section and read the stickies by elroy. That is where you'll get your best info.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 13, 2012)

From what I've gathered from Dante's posts, the stretching is supposed to be done pumped, so as to get the maximum fascia expansion.



> 2. An incredible blood pump
> 
> Everyone here understands the extreme power of fluid! Whole canyons have been carved from water erosion! The same principle is applicable here. A tremendous back flow of fluid in a muscle group will stretch the connective tissue that restricts muscle growth. In other words the greater the pump, the more direct and effective the stretch in the fascia, epimysium, and perimysium will be!



and...



> Once you have decided what stretch to use, do the following procedure while the muscle is pumped( again it must be pumped or you will not maximally expound the tissue)!



Now, I dunno about you, but I'm guessing that after the rest-pause sets there'd be a bit of lactic acid buildup in the muscle, leading to a good pump, so the best time to stretch the target muscle is right after the workout while it's still pumped, no?  I mean, he specifically discourages doing any additional work, so isn't the stretching supposed to happen right after the rest-pause set?


And what's with jumping all over me for posting my first impressions? I already said I'm still reading up and that it's a new concept.



Anabolic5150 said:


> Read more, you don't have a clue. I'm not trying to be an ass, but you are speaking on something you know absolutely nothing about.



You are saying it's 3 sets, I'm reading it's one 'set' per body part. OK, so the 'set' is 3 sub-sets, but since I'm not getting up off the bench for my 15 breaths, I'm considering it one kick-ass set. Everyone seems to talk about the RP triple as one 'set' in everything I've read so far too, so I'm just going by what seems to be common terminology use.

And as for work, my definition of work is the energy needed to move weight. My definition of effort is the force you need to apply to move the weight, which also ties into motor unit recruitment. All I'm saying is 13 (average) reps of a 7RM weight requires less energy than 25 reps of a 5RM weight, leaving more glycogen in the muscle. Minimum *work*, not minimum effort.

Now you might be right about the ass-kicking on the CNS, but I don't see it. On the 3rd, 4th and 5th sets of a 5x5 I'm struggling like hell to get the weight up for the last 1, 2 and 2 or 3 reps (i.e. right near failure), so I'm looking at 5 near-failure reps on a 5x5, and 3 on a DC 'RP set'. Overall it looks like less force (7RM versus 5RM), and less near-failure reps, so from just reading about it it looks like it hits the CNS less than 5x5.  Now, once you factor in the other bodyparts, yeah, then I can see it leaving you twitching, but from the look of the suggested exercises, it's spread apart enough so as not to overtax the CNS path to any one body part.

*Still* reading up, holy hell there's a shitload of material out there, I dunno why I never heard of it before (then again maybe I did and wasn't curious or thought it was a joke).


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 13, 2012)

ThreeGigs, was not jumping on you at all, was just telling you that until you've done it you can't really know how intense it is.

It is the hardest training I have ever done, but the most rewarding as well if done right. 

Try it and then come back and we can chat further, I'll help any way I can once you have given it a go. Trust me, there are two types that do DC training. Group one tries it for a few weeks, gets their ass kicked by it and never does it again. Group two falls in love with it, realizes the advantages it has in gaining size and strength and those people become "DC Disciples". I fall into group two Bro, I love it as does brundel.

Again, if I came across as an ass it was just my pure passion for the training itself. My apologies.


----------



## brundel (Mar 13, 2012)

Its true. My training partner tried it with me the first time....after about 4 weeks he couldnt hack it.
The training is rough if you give 100%.
At first it doesnt feel like enough.....then all of a sudden it starts to feel like way too much.
Make sure to rest when prescribed or your not gonna make it.

Its way harder than any other program i have done but again far more rewarding as well if you can hack it.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 13, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> ThreeGigs, was not jumping on you at all, was just telling you that until you've done it you can't really know how intense it is.
> 
> It is the hardest training I have ever done, but the most rewarding as well if done right.
> 
> ...



Well, I won't be trying it until perhaps October. Don't have enough time under a bar yet. But.. I'll try incorporating bits and pieces into my current workout. Today I already tried to get 20 reps with my 10RM squat, just by using a standing recovery. I started getting dizzy around rep 15, and canned it after 17 reps after I almost fell over backwards at the bottom because I went too far back on my heels. I'm gonna take 10 kilos off and try it again on Saturday. Aside from the dizziness though, I don't really think it was CNS taxing. I'm gonna figure out my 7RM on flat bench and try that, since I have plenty of people I trust to spot me.

There was a thread awhile back asking what the minimum amount of work was that would stimulate muscle growth. I remember being curious about it myself, but there really wasn't any answer to be found. I think Dante has it nailed down pretty well though, both with the weight and rep scheme.  His stretching ideas were something I already knew about, I gave someone advice on how to fix a small bicep (same strength, just smaller) on these forums, and it was basically get a major pump a few times a day with light weight and high reps. Aside from fascia stretching it also promotes neovascularization.  The stretching aspect is something I never thought of though. 

I'm still reading up on it. Dante has spouted off on dozens of rambles, and what he writes isn't always coherent and concise. It's easy to find WHAT to do, but it's the WHY and HOW it works that I'm trying to dig out.

Apology accepted, but wasn't really necessary... I wasn't taking offense, just wondering why the extreme reaction. 

However, I'm sticking to my guns regarding the stretching while pumped. I'm 100% sure you're meant to stretch immediately after the RP set while the muscle is pumped up.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 13, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> Well, I won't be trying it until perhaps October. Don't have enough time under a bar yet. But.. I'll try incorporating bits and pieces into my current workout. Today I already tried to get 20 reps with my 10RM squat, just by using a standing recovery. I started getting dizzy around rep 15, and canned it after 17 reps after I almost fell over backwards at the bottom because I went too far back on my heels. I'm gonna take 10 kilos off and try it again on Saturday. Aside from the dizziness though, I don't really think it was CNS taxing. I'm gonna figure out my 7RM on flat bench and try that, since I have plenty of people I trust to spot me.
> 
> There was a thread awhile back asking what the minimum amount of work was that would stimulate muscle growth. I remember being curious about it myself, but there really wasn't any answer to be found. I think Dante has it nailed down pretty well though, both with the weight and rep scheme.  His stretching ideas were something I already knew about, I gave someone advice on how to fix a small bicep (same strength, just smaller) on these forums, and it was basically get a major pump a few times a day with light weight and high reps. Aside from fascia stretching it also promotes neovascularization.  The stretching aspect is something I never thought of though.
> 
> ...



A couple of things if I may, first is that it is advised to omit flat bench from your routine. More pec tears happen on flats, maybe do incline instead.

Second, you absolutely do the stretches immediately after each body part is worked. Do your RP sets for chest and then do the chest stretch. Try to work up to 90-120 seconds, start light as it is brutal. But when you get up to say 90-100 pound dumbbells for that length of time, it's just time to let your mind go and find your happy place because the pain is so incredible.

And lastly, Dante gives credit for the stretches to John Berardi. They were his idea, Dante just tweaked them but does give credit where it is due.

Good luck training!!!!


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 13, 2012)

I ran into this on another site a while ago, but from what I was reading and saw it was all stretches...almost like EFS.  I would love to learn more about it, even see a sample routine/routines for each muscle.

I do a 20 second EFS w/ 30lb DB before I do my reps on flys, and boy does that hurt in a good way...


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I ran into this on another site a while ago, but from what I was reading and saw it was all stretches...almost like EFS.  I would love to learn more about it, even see a sample routine/routines for each muscle.
> 
> I do a 20 second EFS w/ 30lb DB before I do my reps on flys, and boy does that hurt in a good way...



I'll see what I can find tomorrow so the stretches are understood. For chest you drop into a fly type stretch with hands close to your sides and let your elbows sink. Do that with a heavy dumbbell and you'll know why they are called extreme.


----------



## brundel (Mar 13, 2012)

I got my first training session in today on this new dc blast and it was brutal.
I tried not to push too hard because i want to leave a little wiggle room.
For example only 275 for smith military and only 5 plates for tbars.
Also i ran a drop set with the tbar which was amazing...i could just feel the center of me back...the lower trap...better than ever before. Good mind muscle connection today.

Rest tomorrow then hit b1.

I should start a log


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 13, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I'll see what I can find tomorrow so the stretches are understood. For chest you drop into a fly type stretch with hands close to your sides and let your elbows sink. Do that with a heavy dumbbell and you'll know why they are called extreme.



Thanks,I look forward to seeing it.

I use to do the heavy DB incline stretch, and every time, I mean every time I came home and took my shirt off, the middle of my chest in between my pecs would be red marks.  Almost like blood vessels were busting under my skin or something, ha ha!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd not do drop sets or tweak the program, it may in many ways compromise your recovery. Run it as written, I'm telling you nothing more is needed. And yes, a log would be cool.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 13, 2012)

brundel said:


> I got my first training session in today on this new dc blast and it was brutal.
> I tried not to push too hard because i want to leave a little wiggle room.
> For example only 275 for smith military and only 5 plates for tbars.
> Also i ran a drop set with the tbar which was amazing...i could just feel the center of me back...the lower trap...better than ever before. Good mind muscle connection today.
> ...



You should, I would follow for sure.  Probably end up copying your routine even... 

I've been deciding how I want to change things up this year, and something totally different I think is what I want to do.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Thanks,I look forward to seeing it.
> 
> I use to do the heavy DB incline stretch, and every time, I mean every time I came home and took my shirt off, the middle of my chest in between my pecs would be red marks.  Almost like blood vessels were busting under my skin or something, ha ha!



There is a sticky at intensemuscle showing the stretches, I'll post a link tomorrow. Now it is time to go love my baby girl before bed. That's way more fun then extreme stretches. Night DCers!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.musclechemistry.com/uplo...cussion/49324-dc-stretches-pics-included.html

DC stretches, courtesy of Inhuman


Great shoulder stretch by Shelby Starnes

Shoulder Stretch - YouTube

Now, I am out!!


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 14, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> A couple of things if I may, first is that it is advised to omit flat bench from your routine. More pec tears happen on flats, maybe do incline instead.



AHA! I was wondering why I didn't see flat bench. Thanks for that bit of info.

And cool on the stretches right after. The pump from the workout is definitely part of the methodology. Oddly, I also found something from Dante about a 'contracted stretch', i.e. squeezing hard while the muscle is fully contracted for 15 to 30 seconds for a circumferential stretch, in addition to the longitudinal stretch. Which sounds right, considering how much I read about "squeeze at the top". Same thing, just squeeze longer.


----------



## waterstill (Mar 15, 2012)

brundel said:


> I got my first training session in today on this new dc blast and it was brutal.
> I tried not to push too hard because i want to leave a little wiggle room.
> For example only 275 for smith military and only 5 plates for tbars.
> Also i ran a drop set with the tbar which was amazing...i could just feel the center of me back...the lower trap...better than ever before. Good mind muscle connection today.
> ...




Bro you mind posting up your routine? I mean it was your original question


----------



## Sabrina21 (Mar 15, 2012)

There are less total work sets but the work is intense. It is also not  one rest pause set, it is 3 rest pause sets total for those bodyparts  that are not straightsetted.  [FONT=宋体]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT][FONT=宋体][/FONT]​


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2012)

The whole program is posted in the journal section.


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2012)

And no. Its one set not three.
So for incline bench for example....a few warmups then
1 set rest paused.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 15, 2012)

To clear up any confusion, a set for chest using incline bench would be as follows.

As many warm up sets as needed to be ready to go but without over fatiguing the targeted muscle, then you would do this

1st set and lets say you get 8 reps, rack the weight and take 15 deep breaths taking in as much oxygen as possible. You then do a second set and get 5 reps, rack the weight again and take 15 deep breaths again and do the last set where you get 3 reps. Rack the weight and move into the extreme stretch for chest.

So you did 3 mini sets of 8, 5 and 3 reps respectively. 

Call it one set, call it 3, whatever. But that is how it is done.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 15, 2012)

*From Dante himself,*


What are the basic principles of DC?

* Heavy progressive weights

* Lower workout volume but higher workout frequency

* Multirep rest-pause training

* Extreme stretching

* Carb cutoffs later in the day

* Morning cardio

* Higher protein intake

* Blasting and cruising phases

Explain why continuously gaining strength is the essence of DC training.

I believe he who makes the greatest strength gains [in a controlled fashion] makes the greatest muscle gains. Note that I said strength gains. Everybody knows someone naturally strong who can bench 405 yet isn't that big. Going from a 375 bench to 405 isn't an incredible strength gain and won't result in much of a muscle mass gain. If someone goes from 150 to 405 for reps, that incredible strength gain will equate to an incredible muscle mass gain.

Ninety-nine percent of bodybuilders are brainwashed that they must go for a blood pump, and those same 99% stay the same year after year. It's because they have no plan. They go in, get a pump and leave. They give the body no reason to change. A power-bodybuilding game plan stresses continually getting stronger on key movements, and the body protects itself by getting muscularly larger. If you never get anywhere close to your ultimate strength levels, you will never get close to your utmost level of potential size.

How does the three-exercise rotation work?

Pick the three best exercises per bodypart you can rest-pause--generally those in which you can safely make maximum strength increases. For example, close-grip bench presses are better for triceps than kickbacks because you should be able to make more incremental improvements over a longer period. The three exercises will be rotated, using only one of them each time you train that bodypart. If someone only does one exercise over and over, he plateaus on it very quickly. I've experimented with this multiple ways, and the three-exercise rotation can keep you from plateauing for a long time.

How important is a journal?

It's crucial. You must always write down your weights used and reps done, excluding warm-ups, in a logbook. Every time you go to the gym, you have to continually beat your previous weight, reps or both--even if it's just by five pounds or one rep. If you don't beat it, you lose that exercise from your three-exercise rotation. This adds grave seriousness to a workout. I have exercises I love to do, and knowing I'll lose them if I don't beat the previous stats sucks! If you get to a strength sticking point, you must turn to a different exercise for that bodypart and get brutally strong on that new one. Looking at that piece of paper and knowing what you have to do to beat your best will bring out the best in you.

What training split do you recommend?

My usual recommendation is workout A--chest, shoulders, triceps, back width and back thickness--and workout B--biceps, forearms, calves, hams and quads. I recommend this bodypart order because it puts the hardest bodyparts you have to train--back and quads--last in your workouts. This is contrary to conventional wisdom, but after doing deadlifts or a "widowmaker" for quads, you're not going to have the same energy for training anything else.

The two-workout rotation is done three times over two weeks on a Monday (A), Wednesday (B), Friday (A), Monday (B), Wednesday (A), Friday (B) schedule. This creates more growth phases. The guy next to you is training chest on Monday and then waiting a week before training chest again--two growth phases over 14 days. You, on the other hand, train chest three times in 14 days. He trains chest 52 times a year and grows 52 times, while you train chest 78 times a year and grow 78 times.

You're doing only one exercise, out of your three rotated exercises, per bodypart each workout while Joe Gymguy over there is doing incline barbell presses, flat dumbbell presses and Hammer Strength decline presses in his chest workout today. You're doing the same exercises he's doing over two weeks, but you're growing at a much faster rate.

For DC, does it matter if someone is a beginner or advanced?

DC isn't for anyone who hasn't been lifting hardcore for at least three years. You have to know your body well and your way around a gym before shifting to something this intense.

Why do you stress low workout volume?

On this schedule, you cannot do 12 to 16 sets per bodypart. Lower volume is the only way you can recover to quickly train that bodypart again. Besides, once a growth response is met during a workout, anything you do past that point is pretty much delving into your recovery and catabolizing muscle mass, so I don't want to take one step forward and half a step back. There are many ways to build muscle. In simple terms, I'm using extreme high-intensity [rest-pause] techniques, which I believe increase a person's strength as quickly as possible. Along with that is lower volume, for quicker recovery and as many growth phases as possible in a year's time.

Explain how a DC rest-pause set is performed.

Most of the sets are in the 11- to 15-rep range, although sometimes it's higher or lower, depending on the bodypart, exercise, safety and health of joints. Every rest-pause set is done with three failure points. A hypothetical incline bench 11- to 15-rep set would start with eight reps to failure, rack the weight, take 15 deep breaths, unrack, two to four reps to failure, rack the weight, 15 deep breaths, unrack, and a final one or two reps to failure.

Should every bodypart be rest-paused?

Most quad exercises and back-thickness exercises are not rest-paused due to safety reasons. These usually involve incredibly large poundages and, as you grow fatigued during a rest-pause set, it's easy to lose form. I don't want someone T-bar rowing 250 and pulling from a bent rest-pause dead stop and getting a serious injury.

For quads, I usually recommend a brutally heavy set of four to eight reps followed, after a rest, by a 20-rep set with less weight, but still heavy. I call that 20-rep set a "widowmaker." Once you do it, you'll have no question why. For back thickness, I recommend a brutally heavy set of six to eight reps followed, after a rest, by a slightly lighter set of 10 to 12, going to failure both times.

How many warm-up sets?

Whether it's one warm-up or five, take as many as you need to get ready for your all-out working sets. This all depends on the person and how advanced he is. For example, if someone was going to rest-pause 405 for incline presses, then his warm-ups might go something like this: 135 for 12 to 20 reps, 225 for 10 to 12,275 for 6 to 8,335 for 4 to 6, then 405 for an all-out rest-pause set of 11 to 15 reps. A bodybuilder using a lot less weight may need only two warm-ups before his rest-pause set.

What is extreme stretching, and what are you trying to accomplish with it?

Extreme stretching can have myriad benefits if done correctly: recovery, fascia size and potential hyperplasia, which is still only theory. It can change your physique in pretty dramatic ways [especially your chest, triceps and quads]. It should be done only after the bodypart has been worked. I recommend extreme stretching for every bodypart except calves, and that's only because the way I have people train calves already has an extreme stretch built into it. Basically, you want to get into a deep stretch and hold it for 60 to 90 seconds. These are very painful.

I'll walk you through a quad stretch. You just got done quad training, so take an overhand grip on a barbell fastened in a power rack about hip high and simultaneously sink all the way down. Push your knees forward and under the barbell until you're on your toes--basically a sissy squat. Now straighten your arms and lean as far back as you can, and hold that stretch for 60 to 90 seconds. It's going to be excruciating for most people. Do this one faithfully, and in four weeks your quads will look a lot different than they used to.

How important are static contractions?

I like to get people confident in the ability to handle big poundages, instilling the mentality that they are in control of the weights and not vice versa. For this reason and for "time under tension" purposes, some trainers should do a static contraction or static reps--short two-inch range of motion reps--at the end of their rest-pause set.

How should trainers use cardio?

In the offseason, if you train three days a week, then do cardio on the four off days. If more people took that approach, you would have fewer offseason bodybuilders looking like sumo wrestlers. Cardio is a very individualistic thing, so it's hard for me to say "do this" in an article without knowing a great deal about who's reading it. I've found that if people who have a difficult time gaining weight do cardio--walking on a treadmill or around the neighborhood--first thing in the morning, appetite and muscular weight gains become nonissues. I'd have them get up, take in either branched-chain amino acids or a scoop of protein powder, do their cardio and then eat the day's first meal. The old wives tale that you can't gain muscle mass if you do cardio is the biggest bunch of crap. If done right, cardio is a huge weapon in a bodybuilder's arsenal.

What are the basics of the DC nutritional philosophy?

* Use a higher protein intake--1.5 grams to upward of 2 grams per pound of bodyweight.

* Drink at least a gallon of water daily in direct relation to your protein times bodyweight ratio. For example, if you take in 1.5 grams of protein per pound of bodyweight, drink at least one-and-a-half gallons of water daily.

* Except for postworkout carbs, most people should take in no carbohydrates after 6 PM, primarily so morning cardio is done with lower glycogen levels.

* Eat either protein and carbs or protein and fats, but don't mix up those components greatly. You don't have to be absolutely meticulous with this, but it's a generalized way to keep most people from creating insulin spikes and driving fats toward adipose tissue.

* Meals that are protein and carbs are usually eaten in this sequence: protein first, fiber and veggies second, carbs last. This is simply because about half the time you're so full after the steak, salad and broccoli that you don't eat all the carbs, and for bodyfat control, that's a good thing.

* There are some individuals who should eat mainly protein and fats because they are so carb-sensitive, and other people who should take in carbs only pre- and postworkout. It's one of those things where I have to ask a lot of questions of the person, and I come up with a game plan.

Basically, I try to trick the human body into getting larger by becoming a muscle-building fat-burning machine. In the simplest of terms, if you're 180 and want to weigh 200, you'd better eat like a 220-pounder to get there. I say eat and train like a 300-pounder, cardio like a guy who is 8% [bodyfat] and shore up all excesses with carb cutoffs, food combinations and key supplements--green tea, etc.

What are blasting and cruising phases?

I recommend people train all out for six to eight weeks [blasting] and then take a 10- to 14-day period [cruising] in which they remove one meal per day and do only maintenance training. During the cruise, only go to the gym two or three times, go through the motions with straight sets and try out some new exercises you might switch to if you're close to strength plateaus on any current ones. Guys come off that 10- to 14-day cruise like rabid dogs chomping at the bit to get blasting again. Blasting and cruising must be done. You cannot train all-out all the time without overtraining. Blast and cruise back and forth all year long.

Let me play devil's advocate. Our muscles can't see the weight or count the reps; they only react to stress. As long as I keep stressing them enough, why do I need to get another rep or use another five pounds? Why can't I stress my muscles as much as a DC adherent with, say, supersets or drop sets or new exercises?

I think I can answer that best by asking the readers a question. Would Ronnie Coleman, or any top pro, be the size he is today if he stayed lifting the same light weights he started with when he was a beginner?

Bodybuilding is all about creating continual adaptation. The number of exercises you can do per bodypart is finite. How many good quad-building exercises are there? Six, maybe? The number of sets--volume--you can do is finite--or infinite if you want to spend the next 3,200 hours straight in the gym.

As for supersets or drop sets or whatever, after you do them this time, what are you going to do next time to make sure you went above and beyond the supersets and drop sets you did this time? Anyone reading this can giant set squats, leg presses, hack squats and lunges, and they will be blown out and sore as hell for the next few days. They could do that exact same workout with the same exercises and weights every leg workout for the next year and they'd be blown out and sore for days each time. Are they really going to gain any leg mass after the second or third time? No, because nothing has changed in the parameters to cause an increase in muscle size.

What is pretty much infinite in training? Poundage. You take a key exercise up to an extreme strength plateau, and at that very point, switch to a new key exercise and get brutally strong on the new one; you do that continually. That repetitive progression that you're held accountable for in your logbook is the key game plan to get to point B--where you want to be--from point A--where you are--at the absolutely quickest rate possible.

We've covered a lot of ground. What one thing would you most want people to take away from this article?

A lot of what bodybuilding is about for many people is obsession-compulsion instead of deductive reasoning. I would like people to start thinking of how to get to point B from point A in the shortest route possible. I am not claiming to have built a better mousetrap, but I think I'm showing how to catch the mouse quicker.


*** Each working set is preceded by one to five warm-up sets.

*** The additional set of 10-12 reps for rack and regular deadlifts, as well as the 20-rep additional "widowmakers" for quads, is performed after a rest and with lighter (but still heavy) weights.

*** Abs can be trained on any day, typically with one warm-up set and one working set to failure of both a crunching movement and a leg-raise movement. Working sets can be either rest-pause sets for 20-30 reps or straight sets for 15-20 reps.



REPS PER
EXERCISE WORKING SET

"A" WORKOUTS

CHEST
1 Incline Smith machine presses 11-15 rest-pause
3 Flat-bench barbell presses 11-15 rest-pause
5 Hammer Strength chest presses 11-15 rest-pause

SHOULDERS
1 Military presses 11-20 rest-pause
3 Medium-grip upright rows 11-15 rest-pause
5 Smith machine shoulder presses 11-20 rest-pause

TRICEPS
1 Close-grip bench presses 11-20 rest-pause
3 Lying triceps extensions 15-30 rest-pause
5 Machine dips 11-20 rest-pause

BACK (WIDTH)
1 Hammer Strength 11-15 rest-pause
underhand pulldowns
3 Front wide-grip pulldowns 11-15 rest-pause
5 Close-grip pulldowns 11-15 rest-pause

BACK (THICKNESS)
1 Deadlifts 6-9 + 9-12
3 Rack deadlifts 6-9 + 9-12
5 T-bar rows 10-12

"B" WORKOUTS

BICEPS
2 Barbell drag curls 11-20 rest-pause
4 Seated dumbbell curls 11-20 rest-pause
6 Machine curls 11-20 rest-pause

FOREARMS
2 Hammer curls 10-20
4 Barbell wrist curls 10-20
6 Cable reverse curls 10-20

CALVES*
2 Leg-press toe presses 10-12
4 Machine donkey calf raises 10-12
6 Seated calf raises 10-12

HAMSTRINGS
2 Lying leg curls 15-30 rest-pause
4 Sumo leg presses (feet high and wide, 15-25
press with heels)
6 Seated leg curls 15-30 rest-pause

QUADRICEPS
2 Squats 4-8 + 20
4 Hack squats 4-8 + 20
6 Leg presses 4-8 + 20

* All calf exercises are done with an enhanced negative portion of the
rep. Each rep consists of five seconds of lowering down to a full
stretch, a 10- to 15-second hold in the stretched position, then rising
onto the toes.

WORKOUT SCHEDULE

Monday Wednesday Friday

Week 1 1(A) 2(B) 3(A)
Week 2 4(B) 5(A) 6(B)

NOTES: The numbers 1 through 6 correspond to the exercise numbers in the
Doggcrapp cycle chart. Follow a pattern of A and B workouts for the
bodypart split. Beginning with week 3, this pattern repeats, starting
with the #1 exercises.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 15, 2012)

Perfect!  Thanks Anabolic for posting that!


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2012)

THats the exact program IM running ^^^


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 15, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Perfect!  Thanks Anabolic for posting that!



You're welcome, always happy to help. Love DC, if guys are gonna do it I want them to do it right.


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2012)

Yah....its actually easy to fuk up and not do it properly.
If you dont understand the main goals and the exact way to perform the training....its not gonna result in what you want to achieve.
Last time around I cut some corners and overtrained....severely. I actually lost weight on a bulk and started getting sick.

This shit aint for the faint of heart.
It takes a warrior to get through it.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 15, 2012)

brundel said:


> Yah....its actually easy to fuk up and not do it properly.
> If you dont understand the main goals and the exact way to perform the training....its not gonna result in what you want to achieve.
> Last time around I cut some corners and overtrained....severely. I actually lost weight on a bulk and started getting sick.
> 
> ...




You have to be a bit of a masochist, a bit twisted in the head. That is why I fit in perfectly.


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2012)

The best thing....I did literally 2 min of slow stairs at the end waiting for my training partner....Im FUKING STARVING right now. I mean painfully.....hangry I call it...when Im angry cause im so hungry.

Not bad considering I have already got down 2lbs of chicken today.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 15, 2012)

Been there, done that!!! Now just get there consistently and you'll be a big mother sooner then later.


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2012)

Trust me bro. This next few months are gonna be sick. I just took a before pic so after a while i can post comparisons.
I havnt really run tren in a while....i have been intending to for like six months but never got to it. Now is the time


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the progress you make.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 15, 2012)

DC is no joke. After 3 months I'm cooked all the way around.


----------



## brundel (Mar 15, 2012)

I know the feeling. I ran it last summer for a while and basically broke down...
This time im gonna adhere to the proper rest protocol.....i dont sleep well on tren either...and no xanax for me so...its gonna be a bitch


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 15, 2012)

Diet and rest are the keys to prolonging your blast. If one day you are feeling really beat up, take an extra day off. Look for signs that it is time to shut it down and start your cruise, lethargy, feeling like a cold is coming on, no desire to train or eat.

I'd rather start a cruise a week early then a week late.


----------



## waterstill (Mar 19, 2012)

Looking at Dante's outline for his program... is there  no direct rear delt/trap work?


----------



## brundel (Mar 19, 2012)

Nope. Im gonna add in a set of rears maybe.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 19, 2012)

Heavy rows give you plenty of rear delt work, no need to add.


----------

